# Autotrail?



## morde123 (Oct 16, 2020)

Hello. I wonder if anyone could help please. I want to buy a motorhome (first timer) and have found various construction methods available ie Swift from 2016 use very little /no wood which is a huge bonus for me. Could you help with the construction of Autotrail from 2016 onwards wall and floors please. Anyone? Thankyou


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi, and welcome more.

Is this any good to you? 2017 on.

https://www.google.com/search?q=swi...-huawei-rev1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#


----------



## morde123 (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks. I still can't see anything Autotrail specific though, unless I'm going mad. That link does however reaffirm the Swift case I guess


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I thought they started off saying it applied to all their coachbuilds?


----------



## morde123 (Oct 16, 2020)

Its Autotrail I'm unsure of. Doesn't your link explain Swift construction


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops sorry, I misread - thought autotrail WAS swift!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

morde123 said:


> Hello. I wonder if anyone could help please. I want to buy a motorhome (first timer) and have found various construction methods available ie Swift from 2016 use very little /no wood which is a huge bonus for me. Could you help with the construction of Autotrail from 2016 onwards wall and floors please. Anyone? Thankyou


Any interest to you


----------



## morde123 (Oct 16, 2020)

Thank you. I've watched that and the 2017 one but there is no reference to the wood content or more importantly, lack of it.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

morde123 said:


> Thank you. I've watched that and the 2017 one but there is no reference to the wood content or more importantly, lack of it.


I would have expected for them to trumpet non-wood construction if it was the case, therefore it only leaves one conclusion for me.

Terry

Edit, there are several Auto Trail owners groups on Facebook, worth a query there if you have FB as many of them have been on visits to their construction plant.


----------



## morde123 (Oct 16, 2020)

I draw the same conclusion. I am on FB and I'll look into that now. Thanks very much


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Swift and Auto Trail have never been involved together.
Swift had a dire reputation only a few years ago...the new construction programme may have relieved some of the problems.
AT still use wood....the same as the vast majority of constructors. They have always been in the 'Above Average' league although like many more recent production is not quite as good as in the past!


----------



## morde123 (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks. I was aware At and Swift were unrelated. Just from my research to date, I can see Swift used to have a problem but they seem to have made leaps forward in recent years. Pity, because I like the look of the AT from the outside


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

morde123 said:


> I draw the same conclusion. I am on FB and I'll look into that now. Thanks very much


The FB 'Autotrail Owners Group' has over 6k members, it's a closed group to safeguard it from trolls. Just give the admins when contacted the reason for your interest in joining and they'll happily admit you.

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Why not ask Autotrail themselves ???

https://www.auto-trail.co.uk/contac...MImsrrsLm-7AIVw4BQBh1sjAcbEAAYASAEEgJ4yfD_BwE


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

As Andy suggests ask Autotrail - or one of their dealers.

I had an Autotrail a few years ago (2010) and that had timber constructs. In fact the model I bought had fewer timber supports than the previous year in order to reduce weight. At the first check the dealer found damp in the garage and realised that the garage door wasn't closing tightly enough. A new door was ordered that also didn't close. Then the penny dropped! The side of the van had bowed because of the removal of previous timber supports! 

I then decided to trade it in for a Burstner and the supplying dealer found more damp on the opposite side of the Autotrail in some timber supports. Fortunately all still under warranty but be warned!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Undoubtedly AT, like lots of builders have damp issues, have experienced one myself. Being one of the most popular ones in the U.K. you’ll hear about it as bad news travels fast and wide.

There are numerous owners with good news stories but unfortunately those stories don’t make the headlines.

Bottom line, no matter what make you decide to purchase, get it damp checked well before AND regularly after purchase.

Also be aware that manufacturers do give damp guarantees but they come with strict adherence clauses for you the owner.

Terry


----------

